# Sevre Headache for 2 days....it just wont go!



## trying_4_no.3

Hey girls, Im wondering if any of you can help me, Ive had a really sevre headache for the past 2 days and no amount of rest, sleep, food or paracetemols( which i dont like to take while pregnant but the pain is so bad) are shifting it, Im supose to be going on holiday tommorow and really dont feel up to it, Do any of you have any advise on how I can get rid of this headache?? I dont know what else to do and im just in so much pain that I dont feel like doing anything :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

I had them also early on. They go though. But they are awful and normal paracetmol isnt strong enough and there is nothing else. :(


----------



## helen1234

i had one last wknd for two days, drink plenty, lie down in a quiet room put a cool flannel on your forehead. dehydration is often the main cause of headaches.
i had to take paracetemol as well i just halved the dose for the fist one. it disapeared by monday morning without me noticing, 
hope it gets better crap innit
xx


----------



## WelshGirl

It may be worth calling your midwife.....? She may have some suggestions of other things you can take that are safe.

x


----------



## snowgirl

Drink at least 2 litres of water a day. My midwife told me my headaches were down to hormones & dehydration. I upped my water intake and they went! 

Good luck & hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## xJG30

I'd get to the doctors sweetie, if it's not cleared after 2 days i'd be getting some reassurance


----------



## trying_4_no.3

Ive tried drinking lots of water and ive been laying in a quiet room all day sleeping on and off but nothing seems to help, its really bad and painfull and seems to get worse with movement any other suggestions or advise? I dont have a number for my midwife and like i said have got to go away on holiday tommorow morning as thers no way I can get the money back and my daughters are so excited about it, it would break their hearts for me to say we couldnt go :(


----------



## wishes

Someone on here has had a migraine and the doctor told them to take cocodamol.... its stronger than paracetamol. Maybe swing by the doctors or pharmacy in the morning and see if they recommend it to you too? :hugs:


----------



## pinkmac85

I had a terrible headache that lasted 5 days!! I called my midwife and she said it was due to dehydration! It eventually went away after LOADS of water and quietness! Hopefully yours clears up!


----------



## trying_4_no.3

I drank a cup of cappachino( ive been drinking one every evening for the last 2 weeks) and it went away a bit so now so its stil there but not as painful do you think maybe i needed a caffiene kick?


----------



## CeliaM

Caffine is often a significant ingredient in migraine meds. I think I heard it dilates the blood vessels? So yeah, I'd have a couple good cups of java. I've had a headache for a few days now, and am thinking about phoning a chiropractor and asking if that's safe during pregnancy. Massage I find helpful as well.


----------



## becky1978

I had terrible migrane like headaches for about a week when I was 16 weeks, and the doctor told me I could take co codamol if the pain got unbearable but to try and not take too many. 

Someone also recommended acupuncture to me, which i was going to try, but luckily the headaches cleared up.


----------



## princessellie

i used to drink 10+ big cups of coffee a day before i got preg so when i stopped i got such bad headaches all the time

i find having one cup of coffee or a few cups of tea during the day gets rid of my headaches but u have to remember to drink an extra glass of water for every coffee u have cos it dehydrates u more

hope u feel better soon hun

xxx


----------



## Happy

I have had a bad headache for the last week, my doctor said I can take up to 6 paracetemol a day for it. Nothing seems to be shifting it, its horrible.


----------



## redberry3

:hugs: I had to same and just rested and tried not come on the comp or watch tv...


----------

